# Bensberg - Forsthaus



## indian (8. Mai 2005)

Diese Woche durfte ich 2 x "unter Wasser" fahren. Da Zahlen bei mtb-ern offensichtlich eine ernste Rolle spielen kam mir die Idee zu diesem Thema.
Zu den Angaben über km und hm sollte noch eine Bezugsgröße hinzugefügt werden: mm (Niederschlag während der Zeit der Tour...)

Ausgangswert ist der Wert der jeweils nächstgelegenen Klimameßstation + den gefühlten Wert / 2 (bezogen auf die Dauer der Tour).

http://www.gis.nrw.de/ims/nieder/viewer.php

Spass beiseite (oder auch nicht), hier kann man alles loswerden zu Kleidung, Kettenpflege, verschlammten Trails etc..

Interessant ist es immer wieder, festzustellen, dass bisher bekannte Wege so plötzlich ihr "Gesicht" verändern können...

...erzählt mal was dazu...

Grüße


----------



## pratt (8. Mai 2005)

Also Gestern hatte ich stellenweise große Probleme mit dem fehlenden Profil unter meinen Schuhen, einmal bin ich beim Tragen einen Hang hinuntergerutscht, wo man sonnst locker raufläuft.

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung!
Scheiß Wetter macht Dich und Dein Immunsystem stark!

Der Vorteil bei Regen ist, dass es nicht so staubt, die Wanderer sich in Grenzen halten und das Ungeziefer von einem lässt.

Alles für dor Pratt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (8. Mai 2005)

Hi,

"normalerweise" fahre ich nicht los wenn's regnet. Aber ab und an trifft's einen während der Fahrt. Nicht weiter schlimm, bei einem Schauer unterstellen und abwarten, sonst weiterfahren.    

Jedes Wetter hat so seine Tücken, bei großer Hitze gibt's Sandige/Staubige Trail's bei nassem Wetter eben Schlamm, versumpfte Wiesen, überflutete Wege (schon 2x nasse Füsse gehabt, weil ich dachte ich komme noch durch).

Im Winter, wo ich auch fahre, Kälte und glatte Wege mit Eis und Schnee. 
Überaschungen sind eben das Salz in der Suppe.

Das Rad nach der Tour mit dem Gartenschlauch / Handfeger, vom Schlamm / Staub / Schnee befreien und Kette reinigen + ölen.

Danach unter die Dusche oder in die heiße Wanne.   

Ist immer das selbe.   
Sonst noch was?


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. Mai 2005)

@indian
könntest du den treffpunkt für donnerstag im LMB etwas genauer beschreiben?
wie kommt man von leverkusen aus am besten dort hin (mit auto)?

gruß marco

ps: kann dir keine PM schicken, die option gibts bei dir komischerweise nicht.


----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> @indian
> könntest du den treffpunkt für donnerstag im LMB etwas genauer beschreiben?
> wie kommt man von leverkusen aus am besten dort hin (mit auto)?
> 
> ...


 
Da Ihr ja beide GEKO 201 Besitzer seid, könnte man das ja auch durch eine kleine Route lösen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Marco_Lev (9. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da Ihr ja beide GEKO 201 Besitzer seid, könnte man das ja auch durch eine kleine Route lösen.
> 
> VG Martin



ich kann dem geko kaum folgen, wenn ich auf dem bike sitze. glaubst du ich schaffe das im auto während der fahrt?
aber du könntest mir den weg auch beschreiben, komm schon, du kennst die adresse doch   

gruß marco


----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dem geko kaum folgen, wenn ich auf dem bike sitze. glaubst du ich schaffe das im auto während der fahrt?
> aber du könntest mir den weg auch beschreiben, komm schon, du kennst die adresse doch
> 
> gruß marco


 
Du mußt das GEKO in den Bikehalter 'tun' und nicht in Richtung des nächsten Wegpunktes werfen.  Dann klappt das auf mit dem Folgen.

Für Autofahrten a) nicht ablenken lassen (oder GEKO aus dem Fenster werfen) und b) dies hier benutzen (wenn kein AUTONAVI vorhanden):







oder das hier und das GEKO zwischen Frontscheibe, A-Säule und Amaturenbrett festklemmen






Wg. Route: Keine Ahnung, wo Ihr Euch treffen wollt, da ich den Thread bzw. LMB nicht verfolgt habe und auch nicht Guide bin.  

Teilnehmer sollen ihren Guide fordern und fördern.

VG Martin


----------



## indian (9. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> @indian
> könntest du den treffpunkt für donnerstag im LMB etwas genauer beschreiben?
> wie kommt man von leverkusen aus am besten dort hin (mit auto)?
> 
> ...




OK: BAB 3 bis Kreuz Köln-Ost, BAB 4 Rtg. Olpe, Abfahrt Bensberg, unten rechts, nächste Kreuzung wieder rechts (Rtg. Bundesanstalt f. Straßenwesen BaSt (nix f. mtbiker  )), dem Straßenverlauf folgen (Straße heißt im unteren Teil Brüderstraße und weiter oben Broicherstraße), an der 2. T-Kreuzung (von links mündet die Straße "Reiser" ein) rechts auf den Parplatz des Forsthauses, Ziel erreicht!


----------



## Marco_Lev (10. Mai 2005)

danke, danke!!!
falls nichts dazwischen kommt, sehen wir uns dann.

gruß marco


----------



## indian (10. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> danke, danke!!!
> falls nichts dazwischen kommt, sehen wir uns dann.
> 
> gruß marco



das ist schön!
Es hat sich per mail noch ein Mitstreiter angekündigt, so dass wir momentan zu dritt wären.

Eben `ne kleine Runde gedreht: Bei schönem Wetter losgefahren und nach 20 min.: ... da waren sie wieder, meine 3 Probleme: Regen, Regen, Regen. Dafür war´s aber schön kalt. Na ja, wird das Rad wenigstens mal sauber.
So, bis Donnerstag (hoffentlich ohne Donner...)

Grüße


----------



## Marco_Lev (11. Mai 2005)

@indian:
werde die tour morgen leider absagen, da sich eine runde gleich bei mir vor der haustür aufgetan hat. das ist für mich natürlich sehr viel günstiger, da ich mit bike anreisen kann, und nicht mit dem auto anreisen muß.
hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht krumm.
wünsche euch viel spass morgen 

gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (12. Mai 2005)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> @indian:
> werde die tour morgen leider absagen, da sich eine runde gleich bei mir vor der haustür aufgetan hat. das ist für mich natürlich sehr viel günstiger, da ich mit bike anreisen kann, und nicht mit dem auto anreisen muß.
> hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht krumm.
> wünsche euch viel spass morgen
> ...



@marco
kein Problem! Das würde ich wahrscheinlich genauso machen... Vor der Tür losfahren ist immer noch das Beste.
War schön eben. Christian ist noch mitgefahren und wir sind auf schmierigen Pfaden (mal ohne Regen) 29/570 gefahren. Bergauf geht schön viel Energie ins "Nichts", zumindest nicht in spürbaren Vortrieb.
Auf bald
Grüße


----------



## indian (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo Ihr,

da ich kein weiteres Thema aufmachen wollte, hat Moderator Steve dankenswerterweise meinem Wunsch entsprochen und eine Umbenennung vorgenommen (...außerdem ist "Regentänzer" Quatsch, was soll man da schreiben außer dass man im Regen gefahren ist...) 

Werde ab jetzt immer Donnerstags am Forsthaus "Broicher Straße" Ecke "Reiser" sein und ab dort +/- 30/600 fahren. Tour je nach Lust und Laune und Gruppenzusammensetzung in der Gegend um Königsforst, Tütberg, Lüderich, Bärbroich usw..

Zeit: 18:00 
Dauer: 2-3 h
Länge: s.o.

Das mit der "Gruppenzusammensetzung" könnte eng werden, wenn ich mir anschaue, was so in der näheren Umgebung angeboten wird .
Martin, wir fahren bestimmt nochmal zusammen, aber im Moment zieht`s mich einfach in die Wälder.

Die Touren werden nicht immer in`s LMB eingestellt, aber grundsätzlich bin ich um 18:00 am Forsthaus (außer ich stehe im Stau...).
Sollte die Tour ausfallen oder sich bzgl. Abfahrtzeit was ändern schreib`ich es hier `rein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## indian (31. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Die letzten Touren wurden per e-mail und sms abgestimmt....

Wer also Interesse hat und künftig informiert werden möchte schickt mir seine "Daten" als PM.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Montana (8. Januar 2006)

* und gefunden und ausgegraben *

Vielen Dank an indian für die nette Tour im grossen Kreis. Die trails am Lüderich waren einfach genial. Sehr gut waren auch die Wege in Forsbach und überhaupt ....     - Bis zum nächsten Mal. 

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## indian (8. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> * und gefunden und ausgegraben *
> 
> Vielen Dank an indian für dir nette Tour im grossen Kreis. Die trails am Lüderich waren einfach genial. Sehr gut waren auch die Wege in Forsbach und überhaupt ....     - Bis zum nächsten Mal.
> 
> ...



Guido, das Du den wiedergefunden hast...
oh mann!

Ja, war klasse heute. Vor allem die schönen Strecken um Rösrath gegen Ende! Werde mir wohl doch wieder häufiger den Geko aufschnallen.

Ansonsten: Nette Truppe  und gutes Wetter, was will man mehr!?

Vielen Dank fürs Co-Guiding!!
und bis demnächst

Grüße


----------



## i-men (10. Januar 2006)

Ach hier treibt Ihr Euch rum. Hab etwas länger gebraucht!
Ich fand die Sonntags Tour auch genial und hab wieder soooo viele neue Trails kennen gelernt.

Also auch von mir nen Dank an Dich, Ralf.

Ich hoffe es folgen noch viele schöne Touren.

Ingo

P.S. Nächsten Sonntag werde ich vermutlich nicht schaffen, aber wer weiß, die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (11. Januar 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Ach hier treibt Ihr Euch rum. Hab etwas länger gebraucht!
> Ich fand die Sonntags Tour auch genial und hab wieder soooo viele neue Trails kennen gelernt.
> 
> Also auch von mir nen Dank an Dich, Ralf.
> ...



Hallo Ingo,

nix zu danken, hat großen Spaß gemacht!

Überleg´s Dir mit Sonntag...!

Geht in eine andere Rtg. diesmal. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wird´s bestimmt nett! Wenn nicht, wird´s auch nett, nur eben nasser 

Grüße


----------



## hama687 (15. Januar 2006)

morgen, ich muss absagen bin von gestern noch zu k.o wörde euch nur aufhalten viel spass


----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> morgen, ich muss absagen bin von gestern noch zu k.o wörde euch nur aufhalten viel spass




  Das muss dann aber bis zum nächsten Vulkanbike besser werden. Tja , der Anstieg zur Scheidter Höhe (?) hat uns wohl geschafft, wünsche gutes Regenerieren. 

VG Guido


----------



## Derk (15. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> morgen, ich muss absagen bin von gestern noch zu k.o wörde euch nur aufhalten viel spass



Hallo Alex,

wir haben auch nur 10 Minuten lang auf Dich gewartet und sind dann gestartet ohne Dich in der Annahme,  dass Dir eine Anstrengung am Wochenende reicht. 

Bei leider diesigem Wetter war es dann eine prächtige Tour -  ich weiss jetzt, was "Schwierigkeitsgrad : mittel" bedeutet.....
Auch das Wechseln eines defekten Schlauchs auf den eiswindumtobten Höhen des Bergischen wird mir gut in Erinnerung bleiben.

Danke nochmals an Indian und die anderen, die an dieser schönen Radwanderung teilnahmen ( wandern bezieht sich nicht auf Indian und die anderen).

Derk


----------



## indian (15. Januar 2006)

Tach zusammen,

eine weiteres, offensichtlich intensives mtb-WoE neigt sich dem Ende zu.

Zu unserer Tour gibt´s zu sagen: 45 km, ? hm (Hilfe, Derk...), schweinekalt, ca. 4,5 h brutto.

Hat riesigen Spaß gemacht mit Stefan (teilw.), Johannes (teilw.), Jörg und Derk, zu fahren . Der Untergrund war super, weil größtenteils gefroren und schneefrei.

Schönen Abend an alle
und bis demnächst...

Grüße


----------



## Derk (15. Januar 2006)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> (Hilfe, Derk


gerne, schau in Deine PN-Kasten


----------



## hama687 (15. Januar 2006)

Also die Nicht Teilnahme Tut mir Lied aber ich kanns nicht mal auf meine schlechte Kondition Schieben viel merh Schmerz mein Linkes Handgelenk So das ich dem woll erst mal was Ruhe gönnen muss bzw wenns morgen immer noch so ist vllt. auch beim Onkel Doktor Mal hallo sagen

mit etwas glück lässt sich das Problem schnell beheben mit ein paar Hörchen?!?


----------



## Schnegge (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin wieder aufgetaut  . Vor allem wohl wegen des spontan gespendeten Kaffees  . Edler Guid habt nochmals dank  .



			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hat riesigen Spaß gemacht mit Stefan (teilw.), Johannes (teilw.), Jörg und Derk, zu fahren . Der Untergrund war super, weil größtenteils gefroren und schneefrei.



Die Tour war super. Bin auf die Strecken bei Sonnenschein  und und Weitsicht  gespannt.

@Derk wie viele Höhenmeter haben wir uns denn hoch masochistisiert ?

Bis zum nächste Ausritt

Jörg


----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen  was lese ich denn da ? Mensch da kann man ja richtig neidi*s*ch  werden . Über 1000 hm bei Eiseskälte , geil   Mein Kompliment   

@ Derk 

Mittlere Touren - jetzt wissen wir (Du) es - ich denke bald (im Frühjahr  ) sind wir fit dafür. Alle Achtung , du stellst Dich bereits jetzt der Herausforderung und hast wohl auch geschafft.  

@ Jörg

War in Neunkirchen heute nichts ? Aber diese Tour dürfte Dir auch sehr gefallen haben.  

@ Ralf

Scheint ja richtig nett gewesen zu sein. Was ist denn nächste Woche geplant ? 
Sonntag ist diesmal bei mir möglich.

@ Alex

Gute Besserung. Noch mal Danke fürs Schaltwerk. Ich bin aber noch nicht viel weiter gekommen  

Viele Grüsse und bis bald.

Guido



			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> eine weiteres, offensichtlich intensives mtb-WoE neigt sich dem Ende zu.
> 
> ...


----------



## indian (15. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint ja richtig nett gewesen zu sein. Was ist denn nächste Woche geplant ?
> Sonntag ist diesmal bei mir möglich.
> Guido



Hallo Alle,

Sonntag: Vielleicht einfach mal in den heimischen Wäldern rumsurfen, d. h. 2-3 Std. Immekeppel-Bärbroich und evtl. über die Hardt zurück.
Mal schauen...

Auf bald, allen einen schönen Abend und Alex gute Besserung!

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo indian,

das liest sich doch sehr gut. Mach mal was klar, dann brauchen wir nur noch halbwegs gutes Wetter . 

Viele Grüsse Guido



			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alle,
> 
> Sonntag: Vielleicht einfach mal in den heimischen Wäldern rumsurfen, d. h. 2-3 Std. Immekeppel-Bärbroich und evtl. über die Hardt zurück.
> Mal schauen...
> ...


----------



## indian (16. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo indian,
> 
> das liest sich doch sehr gut. Mach mal was klar, dann brauchen wir nur noch halbwegs gutes Wetter .
> 
> Viele Grüsse Guido



Am WoE ist Klassenzimmerrenovierung angesagt, aber nach Rücksprache mit der Dame: 
Der Sonntag ist geritzt, also KFLer: Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen 

Hoffentlich wird nicht wieder das komplette "Kaiserwetter" von Samstagsfahrern abgegriffen... 

Grüße


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2006)

... und eingetragen  ... 

Mal sehen was Du unter Schwierigkeitsgrad _mittel_ meinst.  

Viele Grüsse. Ich freue mich auf die Tour.

Guido




			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Am WoE ist Klassenzimmerrenovierung angesagt, aber nach Rücksprache mit der Dame:
> Der Sonntag ist geritzt, also KFLer: Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen
> 
> Hoffentlich wird nicht wieder das komplette "Kaiserwetter" von Samstagsfahrern abgegriffen...
> ...


----------



## indian (16. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... und eingetragen  ...
> 
> Mal sehen was Du unter Schwierigkeitsgrad _mittel_ meinst.
> 
> ...



Die Anstiege, zumindest für mich 

Ne, Quatsch, alles gut fahrbar, den steilen Hügel hoch zum Jucker Berg kennst Du ja bereits 

Freu´mich auch
bis bald


----------



## Montana (17. Januar 2006)

Ich kenne 2 Anstiege zum Jucker Berg  








*sind wir mal mit unserer Gertrud gefahren*
.......................................................................






*mit Dir und den SITern im Schnee.*

Beides war gut für die Beine   


Guido​




			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anstiege, zumindest für mich
> 
> Ne, Quatsch, *alles gut fahrbar*, den steilen Hügel hoch zum Jucker Berg kennst Du ja bereits
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Januar 2006)

Er meint den unteren - den fährt er gern!   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## indian (17. Januar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint den unteren - den fährt er gern!


Stefan! Jetzt hast Du´s verraten... Zur Strafe musst Du mitkommen (obwohl, das ist ja für Dich nicht unbedingt `ne Strafe  )



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne 2 Anstiege zum Jucker Berg
> Beides war gut für die Beine
> Guido​



Hallo Guido,
es gibt noch einen schönen, aber den zeigt uns Stefan beizeiten mal...
oder, Stefan...?
Euch, Guido u. Co., viel Spaß morgen in Alfter!

Grüße
und
auf bald

PS: Wünsche Schnegge noch gute Besserung!! Hoffe, das waren nicht die gefrorenen Wege schuld!


----------



## Montana (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ralf , na alles fit für morgen ? Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Ich habe noch leichte techn. Probleme aber damit muss ich jetzt zurechtkommen.  Die Schlammschlachten haben leider _(aber auch logischerweise)_ ihren Tribut gefordert  

Bis morgen .... ich  freue mich  

Guido




			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan! Jetzt hast Du´s verraten... Zur Strafe musst Du mitkommen (obwohl, das ist ja für Dich nicht unbedingt `ne Strafe  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derk (22. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schlammschlachten haben leider _(aber auch logischerweise)_ ihren Tribut gefordert




Siehste,  wer sein Rad nicht liebt .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (22. Januar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste,  wer sein Rad nicht liebt .....



...der Schiebt siehe Anhang 

Klasse Tour was soll ich sagen ca.48km fast 700hm und nen Schnitt von 11,8kmH 

Ralf gerne wieder da macht das Biken Spass


----------



## Montana (22. Januar 2006)

Da schliesse ich mich Alex an. Danke an Ralf für die Super Tour  . Erstaunlich was Du alles für Wege kennst. So macht das mtbiken wirklich Spass, obwohl der Matsch schon wahnsinnig Kraft gekostet hat. Es war wieder eine nette Bande zusammen mit 2 mal Alexander , Paul , Stefan , Guido und unserm guide Ralf. Alex Werte beziehen unsere An - und Rückfahrt mit ein . Ich stelle hier gerne das Höhenprofil mit einigen Wegmarkierungen zur Verfügung. Der genaue Weg bleibt geheim  Übrigens die 600 hm haben wir nur um 10 hm übertroffen und ohne diesen supertiefen Boden wären wir noch ein paar km weiter gekommen. Die Einstufung Tempo : langsam und Schwierigkeit : mittel ist genau richtig gewesen   Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour .

@ Alex ich kaufe mir auch mal einen Fotoapparat und dann  ....  






Viele Grüsse 

Guido





			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Schiebt siehe Anhang
> 
> Klasse Tour was soll ich sagen ca.48km fast 700hm und nen Schnitt von 11,8kmH
> 
> Ralf gerne wieder da macht das Biken Spass


----------



## indian (22. Januar 2006)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat...

Das war auch eine meiner "Perlen" heute. Die wird natürlich nicht allen gezeigt 
Schätze, wenn der Untergrund sich bessert, werden auch die steilen Stücke etwas angenehmer. Das war teilweise schon heftig, daher:
Großes Kompliment an die "Mitreisenden"!!

Ist im übrigen mal wieder eine nette Truppe zusammen gekommen. Gut das wir Paul noch "aufsammeln" konnten.

Nächstes mal machen wir vielleicht die lange Runde komplett, die wir letztes Mal bei Rösrath abgebrochen haben. Mal schauen, was Petrus uns beschert...

Wünsche allen eine schöne Woche!

Bis dahin
viele Grüße


----------



## Montana (24. Januar 2006)

Da fällt mir noch eine Sache ein. Da war doch dieser downhill wo man kräftig treten musste um überhaupt * runter* zu kommen und nicht im Schlamm stecken zu bleiben  Sehr ungewöhnlich  

Die erweiterte Tour Lüderich , Rösrath würde mir sehr gefallen. Können wir ja mal locker planen und ggf. wetterbedingt variieren.

Viele Grüsse 

Guido




			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> *Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat...*
> 
> Das war auch eine meiner "Perlen" heute. Die wird natürlich nicht allen gezeigt
> *Schätze, wenn der Untergrund sich bessert, werden auch die steilen Stücke etwas angenehmer. Das war teilweise schon heftig,* daher:
> ...


----------



## indian (26. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir noch eine Sache ein. Da war doch dieser downhill wo man kräftig treten musste um überhaupt * runter* zu kommen und nicht im Schlamm stecken zu bleiben  Sehr ungewöhnlich
> 
> Die erweiterte Tour Lüderich , Rösrath würde mir sehr gefallen. Können wir ja mal locker planen und ggf. wetterbedingt variieren.
> 
> ...



Eben geschehen, siehe LMB

Viele Grüße
und bis Sonntag


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Januar 2006)

Hmmmmmm, das liest sich lecker ... wenn ich so an den netten Trail oberhalb der Gammersbacher Mühle denke ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (26. Januar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm, das liest sich lecker ... wenn ich so an den netten Trail oberhalb der Gammersbacher Mühle denke ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



uphill oder downhill   - tiefer Boden hoffe ich doch  

VG Guido

Und eingetragen


----------



## stahlgabi (26. Januar 2006)

Für Sonntag ist schönes Wetter bei +1 - -3°C angesagt . . .

Stefan, vielleicht bekommen wir es jetzt ja mal wieder hin ??  Gemeinsames Punktesammeln . . . 

Viele Grüße !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Die erweiterte Tour Lüderich , Rösrath würde mir sehr gefallen. Können wir ja mal locker planen und ggf. wetterbedingt variieren.



Nimmt ihr auch einen dickbäuchigen Opa mit  Na gut. Habe mich mal eingetragen. Falls ich nicht mithalte finde ich per GPS wieder alleine zurück  

Habe ich den richtigen Parkplatz gewählt ?

VG

Jörg


----------



## Montana (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jörg, ich bin so frei und antworte mal. Also dickbäuchig und Opa ist normal    Wer mit wem nicht mithalten kann werden wir ja noch sehen  Das Tempo wird jedenfalls sehr ruhig sein . Und in dieser Gruppe wird auch immer gewartet. Meistens auf mich  Aber ich arbeite dran.  

Der Parkplatz ist genau richtig . 

Bis Sonntag

Guido




			
				spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimmt ihr auch einen dickbäuchigen Opa mit  Na gut. Habe mich mal eingetragen. Falls ich nicht mithalte finde ich per GPS wieder alleine zurück
> 
> Habe ich den richtigen Parkplatz gewählt ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Januar 2006)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Für Sonntag ist schönes Wetter bei +1 - -3°C angesagt . . .
> ... Viele Grüße !


Ich fahre jetzt samstags ...  


			
				stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Stefan, vielleicht bekommen wir es jetzt ja mal wieder hin ??  Gemeinsames Punktesammeln . . .
> Viele Grüße !


Hatte dich letzten Sonntag bei Indian's Tour erwartet. Da konnte ich nämlich ausnahmsweise mal kurz für 2 Stündchen ...  

Ride On!
Stefan
P.S.: sind nur noch 5 regionale Teams vor uns ...


----------



## Derk (29. Januar 2006)

Temperatur um 8o Uhr  :  - 6,5°

Bis 10:00 Uhr wird sich da wohl nicht viel ändern.

Ich fahre erstam Nachmittag  eine gemütliche Runde hier im Grüngürtel, vernünftigerweise.


----------



## Bikenstoffel (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für die schöne "Schneewittchen und die 7 Zwerge"  - Tour.

Das Wetter war spitze - wolkenlos, Sonne pur. Landschaft teilweise so schön wie in den Alpen. Die Märchen-Gruppe war war gut gelaunt und bestens drauf. 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
Christoph


----------



## indian (29. Januar 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schöne "Schneewittchen und die 7 Zwerge"  - Tour.
> 
> ...



War klasse heute!!
Schöne Gruppe, die da heute zusammengekommen ist. Bin froh, dass der Untergrund so gut gepasst hat, da hatte ich vor der Tour etwas Bedenken. Aber die reinen Eisplatten hielten sich ja Gott-sei-Dank in Grenzen.

Perfekter Ausflug ohne Ausfälle. Das schauen wir uns im Frühjahr/Sommer nochmal im belaubten Zustand an. Dann mit Rast an der Mühle 

@Guido: Hoffe, Du bist gut und pünktlich zurückgekommen. Schade, dass Du bei Kupfersiefen zurück musstest. Danach wurde es noch richtig warm in der Sonne und in der Wahner Heide sind wir sogar noch auf *SCHLAMM* gestoßen.

Viele Grüße
und eine schöne Woche


----------



## timhau (29. Januar 2006)

Danke an Indian für die tolle Tour. Mit der Kälte kam ich heute ganz gut zurecht. Zu Eurer Belustigung mein "Setup": 1 Paar dicke Wollsocken darüber 1 Paar Snowboardsocken, Wanderschuhe, lange Unterhose, Fahrradleggins, normale Hose, Funktionsunterhemd kurzarm, Funktionsunterhemd langarm, Dicker Fleezpulli, Winterjacke, Halskrause, Helmunterzieher, Helm und natürlich Handschuhe (3 Paar insgesamt mitgenommen). Sporadisch dann doch etwas kalte Fußzehen sonst alles super.

Schönen Sonntag und schon mal die 2 Bilder aus dem Handy
Felix (timhau)


----------



## indian (29. Januar 2006)

timhau schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an Indian für die tolle Tour. Mit der Kälte kam ich heute ganz gut zurecht. Zu Eurer Belustigung mein "Setup": 1 Paar dicke Wollsocken darüber 1 Paar Snowboardsocken, Wanderschuhe, lange Unterhose, Fahrradleggins, normale Hose, Funktionsunterhemd kurzarm, Funktionsunterhemd langarm, Dicker Fleezpulli, Winterjacke, Halskrause, Helmunterzieher, Helm und natürlich Handschuhe (3 Paar insgesamt mitgenommen). Sporadisch dann doch etwas kalte Fußzehen sonst alles super.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag und schon mal die 2 Bilder aus dem Handy
> Felix (timhau)



*Soviel* hattest Du an?
Da sag´ ich: Respekt! Du hättest damit vermutlich einen plötzlich auftretenden Blizzard als einziger schadlos überlebt und uns sogar noch was abgeben können 

Schöne Bilder vom Wintermärchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (29. Januar 2006)

Auch von mir gibt's Dank:

einmal an den Guide  , war mal wieder ne super schöne Tour  
dann an das Wetter  , das war einfach pefekt  
und noch mal einen riesen Dank an Felix für die Überlassung seines Zweitrades   
und zu guter letzt noch nen Dank an Schneewittchen und die anderen Zwerge  , hat mal wieder (bzw. zum ersten Mal) Spaß mit euch gemacht  

Gruß Jörg

p.s.: Hab alle Ersatzteile für mein bike bestellt...jetzt heißt es warten auf die Post


----------



## Montana (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ralf und Sonntagsmitfahrer(in),

ja , es war eine sehr nette Tour bei traumhaftem Eiswetter.  Leider war es mir heute nicht möglich die Runde zu Ende zu fahren.  Ich hoffe das hat nicht weiter gestört.  Ich bin im Moment wieder in einem technischen und auch konditionellem Loch   Daher werde ich wohl zunächst mal etwas pausieren und mich von den Strapazen der letzten Zeit erholen.  Und wenn ich dieses Schei$$fahrrad  nicht mehr vernünftig zusammen bekomme dann  ist eh  ...  ... und die Handballer haben auch verloren. Unverschämtheit was der franz. Torwart gehalten hat  

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## stahlgabi (30. Januar 2006)

Auch von mir ein herzlichen Dankeschön an indian für die Supertour 
Es hat sich echt gelohnt, den Wecker um 8 h zu stellen und die Runde mal in der Winterperspektive zu erleben . . .

Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit bin ich gerne wieder mit dabei ! Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht !!!

Schöne Woche !


----------



## indian (30. Januar 2006)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der *nächsten* Gelegenheit bin ich gerne wieder mit dabei ! Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht !!!



Die nächste Gelegenheit ist bereits gebucht. Allerdings ist der Guide diesmal ein professioneller Anbieter und der Ort heiß Winterberg... Also immer schön wetter-online im Auge behalten. Die richtigen Klamotten haben wir ja bereits ausgetestet 

Grüße


----------



## helman (30. Januar 2006)

Tolle Gruppe, prima Winterwetter -> perfekte Tour !!! Hat riesig Spaß gemacht!
Klasse Fotos übrigens !
Gruß
helman


----------



## freebiker_yam (31. Januar 2006)

Moin, 
war echt eine Super-Tour am Sonntag.
Passte ja auch alles bestens.
Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## indian (7. Februar 2006)

Tach Ihr Lieben,

plane für Sonntag (12.2.) eine Runde zur Strunde.
Ca. 25/450 ohne Eintrag in´s LMB, weil ich nicht sicher bin, ob bereits wieder alle Wege vom Windbruch befreit sind  .
Wer mitkommt, ist um 10:00 am Forsthaus...

Grüße


----------



## Derk (10. Februar 2006)

"zur Strunde"  ?  Wo, was ist denn das ? 

Gib doch mal die Koordinaten durch .

Jetzt hab ich es mir ergoogelt.  Die Strunde entspringt bei Herrenstrunden ...


----------



## hama687 (13. Februar 2006)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Ihr Lieben,
> 
> plane für Sonntag (12.2.) eine Runde zur Strunde.
> Ca. 25/450 ohne Eintrag in´s LMB, weil ich nicht sicher bin, ob bereits wieder alle Wege vom Windbruch befreit sind  .
> ...




wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei mal schauen was das bike dazu sagt ich gehs mal fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (13. Februar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei mal schauen was das bike dazu sagt ich gehs mal fragen




Hey . Alex  du willst gestern mitfahren.  Wie geht denn das ?
Mal sehen ob ich bis nächsten Sonntag was zum fahren hab.  

Grüsse auch an Ralf

BTW : Ralf , wie war es denn letzten Sonntag   an der Strunde ?
Wetter war ja gut.


----------



## hama687 (13. Februar 2006)

looooooooool *schlägt sich selber*


----------



## indian (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ihr,

war schön! Sehr wenig los, eigentlich garnix und wir sind auch nur zu zweit angereist (Johannes u. ich).

Schnee, bisschen Matsch, 2 Std. netto wie brutto. 1 Weg immer noch verlegt. Macht aber nix.

Vielleicht fahre ich nächsten Sonntag nochmal hin, oder einen anderen Weg Rtg. Immekeppel.

Sind Eure Räder fit? Kommt einer mit?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Montana (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ralf ,

also wenn mein Rad wieder fit ist bin ich 100 %ig wieder dabei. Im Moment warte ich auf meinen bereits bestellten neuen Laufradsatz und ich werde auch eine Scheibenbremse montieren. Dann noch ein bischen an der Schaltung fummeln und los geht es  Ich habe leider festgestellt , dass mit mangelhaftem Material keine vernünftige Tour möglich ist .... Aber das wird ja jetzt geändert und ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Sonntage ....  

Viele Grüsse und bis bald

Guido




			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> war schön! Sehr wenig los, eigentlich garnix und wir sind auch nur zu zweit angereist (Johannes u. ich).
> 
> ...


----------



## indian (15. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf ,
> 
> also wenn mein Rad wieder fit ist bin ich 100 %ig wieder dabei. Im Moment warte ich auf meinen bereits bestellten neuen Laufradsatz und ich werde auch eine Scheibenbremse montieren. Dann noch ein bischen an der Schaltung fummeln und los geht es  Ich habe leider festgestellt , dass mit mangelhaftem Material keine vernünftige Tour möglich ist .... Aber das wird ja jetzt geändert und ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Sonntage ....
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,

wär´schön, wenn´s bei Dir klappt!

Z. Zt. macht das biken echt Spaß, weil die meisten Leute lieber auf dem Ofen sitzen  und die Wälder entsprechend leer sind...

Die, die trotzdem losziehen werden dann schön belohnt.

Hoffentlich bis Sonntag, meld´Dich mal ob´s klappt...

Viele Grüße

PS: 3 neue Teile entsprechen 10facher Motivation


----------



## hama687 (18. Februar 2006)

ähm morgen 10 uhr falls es nicht regnet steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (19. Februar 2006)

also nach dem wetter dienst *Sonne JUHUUUUU* komm ich mal einfach um 10 Uhr zum Forsthaus wenn keiner da ist fahr ich alleine ne Tour irgendwo im Kf mal schauen was meine "geheim" Wege machen bis dann!


----------



## indian (20. Februar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> also nach dem wetter dienst *Sonne JUHUUUUU* komm ich mal einfach um 10 Uhr zum Forsthaus wenn keiner da ist fahr ich alleine ne Tour irgendwo im Kf mal schauen was meine "geheim" Wege machen bis dann!



Hi Alex,

sorry, konnte am Sonntag nicht...

Da Internet erst jetzt wieder geht, konnte ich´s auch nicht hier ´reinschreiben.

Bin gerade 1,5 h unterwegs gewesen. Regen, Schlamm und nix los... war schön!
Fährt jemand über Karneval? Ist bestimmt ebenfalls schön leer im Wald...

Bis dann
Grüße


----------



## Schnegge (20. Februar 2006)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt jemand über Karneval? Ist bestimmt ebenfalls schön leer im Wald...



Hallo Ralf,

wenn meine Kassette die Woche endlich kommen sollte, werde ich Karneval auf jeden Fall als Mountainbiker verkleidet in den Wald flüchten  . Ich bin nämlich bekennender Karnevals-Verweigerer  . Wann und wo ich mich dann rumtreibe muss ich dann mal schauen...also nem gemeinsamen trailbügeln steht nichts im Weg  . 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Bikenstoffel (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

da sin ma dabei, dat is prima, viva Colonia, Königsforst oder 7-Gebirge!!!  

Die MTB-Polonäse kann starten  

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## hama687 (20. Februar 2006)

ich halte auch nicht so viel von Karneval wenns wetter gut ist bin ich auch dabei


----------



## indian (20. Februar 2006)

Wow, so viele Antworten in so kurzer Zeit...
...das schreit ja fast nach einem Karnevals-Thread  Könnte der Administrator ja am Mittwoch wieder löschen. 

Habe auf jeden Fall Samstag bis Dienstag frei = 4 Tage mtb-Möglichkeiten (nach innerfamiliärer Abstimmung)

Donnerstag geht natürlich auch, mal schauen, ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden oder setze es in´s LMB.

Grüße


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. Februar 2006)

Donnerstag, 13:30 Uhr, Autobahnbrücke am TechnoPark Moitzfeld, wir teilen uns das Guiding? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (21. Februar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag, 13:30 Uhr, Autobahnbrücke am TechnoPark Moitzfeld, wir teilen uns das Guiding?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Dafür  


Wetter soll ja mitspielen ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür
> Wetter soll ja mitspielen ...


Pappnase und Gummi nicht vergessen! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Redking (21. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür
> 
> 
> Wetter soll ja mitspielen ...



Okay ich dann auch! Aber nur bei guten Wetter! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. Februar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gummi nicht vergessen!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




  Ähhh ... bin zweimal glücklich verheiratet


----------



## Delgado (21. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Vorsitzender: "Seelsorge für Mountainbiker"



Komme ggf. darauf zurück


----------



## indian (21. Februar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag, 13:30 Uhr, Autobahnbrücke am TechnoPark Moitzfeld, wir teilen uns das Guiding?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Hi Ihr, das hört sich ja gut an!

Stefan, wenn´s hier passt, komm ich gerne dazu. Melde mich morgen nochmal, ggfls. per sms, dann kannst Du evtl. noch was hier ´reinschreiben. Samstag konnte ich leider nicht. Hab´s auch zu spät gesehen.

Viele Grüße

PS: Sonntag um 15:00 Uhr und Dienstag um 15:00 Uhr würde ich auch nochmal fahren... Interesse??


----------



## hama687 (22. Februar 2006)

Sonntag bin ich dabei, Donnerstag schaff ich nicht muss bis 18 Uhr arbeiten , naja viel Spass


----------



## Redking (22. Februar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag, 13:30 Uhr, Autobahnbrücke am TechnoPark Moitzfeld, wir teilen uns das Guiding?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Hallo Stefan,
Ist der Treffpunkt an der Kreuzung Overrather Straße/Grüner Weg?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Februar 2006)

Wenn du die Friedrich-Ebert-Straße von der Overather Straße kommend hoch fährst, nach der ersten Ampel rechts runter und irgendwo parken.
Es wird keine offizielle LMB-Tour, sonst hätte ich dort einen Temin platziert. 
Wenn es *beispielsweise *regnet, behalte ich mir vor, auf der Straße Kilometer zu schrubben. Also besser vorher informieren (0173-5761038)

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Redking (22. Februar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Friedrich-Ebert-Straße von der Overather Straße kommend hoch fährst, nach der ersten Ampel rechts runter und irgendwo parken.
> Es wird keine offizielle LMB-Tour, sonst hätte ich dort einen Temin platziert.
> Wenn es *beispielsweise *regnet, behalte ich mir vor, auf der Straße Kilometer zu schrubben. Also besser vorher informieren (0173-5761038)
> 
> ...


Sorry Stefan, ich will mein Bike nicht parken! 
Also doch der Grüne Weg! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## indian (22. Februar 2006)

Tja, schade...

...morgen (Donnerstag) kann ich nur am Vormittag.

Aber Sonntag nachmittag wollte ich nochmal los. Wer mitkommt, ist um 15:00 Uhr am Forsthaus in Bensberg --> LMB.

Grüße


----------



## hama687 (22. Februar 2006)

Sonnenaufgang  	 	07:22  
Sonnenuntergang 		18:06

gutes Datum Ralf ich bin dabei wetter soll ja wunder schön sein besser geht es nicht bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helman (22. Februar 2006)

HI zusammen,
schade bin am Sonntag ein wenig knapp mit der Zeit, wäre gerne wieder dabei gewesen. Aber sicher ein anderes mal.
Viel Spass
helman


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Friedrich-Ebert-Straße von der Overather Straße kommend hoch fährst, nach der ersten Ampel rechts runter und irgendwo parken.
> Es wird keine offizielle LMB-Tour, sonst hätte ich dort einen Temin platziert.
> Wenn es *beispielsweise *regnet, behalte ich mir vor, auf der Straße Kilometer zu schrubben. Also besser vorher informieren (0173-5761038)
> 
> ...



Tja Stefan,

dann musst Du allein guiden.

Aber dann quatscht wenigstens Keiner rein.

Klaus werde ich ruhig halten  

Bis 13:30 Uhr an der Brücke.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Februar 2006)

Bin dann zwar breit, aber egal - bis gleich ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dann zwar breit, aber egal - bis gleich ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Hallo Stefan,
 du darfst doch erst ab jetzt! 

Alaaf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Klaus


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> du darfst doch erst ab jetzt!
> 
> Alaaf
> ...




Bring jet zo müffele mit!


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bring jet zo müffele mit!


Ich oder du???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich oder du???



Du


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du


Habe nur Müsliriegel!
Ist doch okay!
So ich fahr jetzt gleich los!

Bis dann!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2006)

Bin gerade zurück.

Waren sogar 6 (!) Biker da.

Stefan
Holger
Michael 
Jörg
Klaus und 
ich 

Hat Spaß gemacht, die Mittagspause mal anders zu nutzen.
Durfte die letzte halbe Stunde sogar in der Sonne fahren.


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade zurück.
> 
> Waren sogar 6 (!) Biker da.
> 
> ...



Danke an Stefan für die Tour ! 
Danke an die anderen die auf mich dauernd gewartet haben!  

Zurück bin ich nicht über die Straße gefahren, außer durch Rösrath!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## indian (23. Februar 2006)

helman schrieb:
			
		

> HI zusammen,
> schade bin am Sonntag ein wenig knapp mit der Zeit, wäre gerne wieder dabei gewesen. Aber sicher ein anderes mal.
> Viel Spass
> helman


Hi helman, das ist schade, dass Du nicht kannst!
Du kannst ja (wie besprochen) demnächst mal was anbieten...

Bin heute in der Ecke unterwegs gewesen, die für Sonntag geplant ist...
Hat echt Spaß gemacht!
Aber wenn ich das hier so lese, hatte die andern Bensberg-Tourer heute auch ´ne schöne Ausfahrt. Da wär´ich auch gern dabei gewesen...

Bis bald!
Grüße


----------



## Schnegge (23. Februar 2006)

Jo,

war schön heute  
Hat Spaß gemacht, trotz überstandener Erkältung die noch in den Knochen hing (hängt  ). Zum Fazit der heutigen Tour:
- hab mit Kindergartenfrunden mal wieder im Sand gespielt (Hallo Holger, die Welt is' klein )
- Scheibenbremsen sind besser als V-brakes  ! (War zu erwarten)
- SRAM ist besser Shimano  . (Hab ich so deutlich nicht erwartet)
Also, hab die X.9 am Montageständer eingetellt und das Ding lief auf Anhieb   besser als meine XT das jemals getan hat  . Einzig den Endanschlag musste ich kurz nachjustieren...

Bis zum nächsten cruise
Jörg


----------



## Derk (23. Februar 2006)

Es sei mir Werbung erlaubt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2101


----------



## indian (23. Februar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei mir Werbung erlaubt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2101



Hallo Derk,

das hört sich ja verlockend an!!

Ich bin das WoE vorher schon mit dem Rad unterwegs (SIT) und deswegen wäre dieser Zusatztermin zwar extrem nett, aber family-technisch nicht besonders glücklich... schade --> Terminkollision!

Hoffe, wir sehn´uns nochmal...

Viele Grüße
Ralf

PS: Wer Witze über das Alter macht, soll dann erstmal noch so fahren...!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Blumen (war extrem viel Improvisation dabei, weil ich vorher keine Zeit hatte, mich mit der Tour zu beschäftigen; manchmal sind das ja die besten Touren ... )
Kurz die Tourendaten:
Ich hatte 2 Stunden glatt, 560 hm und 29,3 km auf dem HAC.
Jetzt aber schnell raus aus diesem Fred, denn eigentlich heißt der ja "Bensberg - Forsthaus" ...  

Ride On! ... und noch ein paar schöne Karnevalstage
Stefan


----------



## hama687 (25. Februar 2006)

hi ralf, ich weis nicht ob ich es morgen schaffe ich melde mich spätestens bis 13 uhr bei dir übers handy weil ich muss morgens arebietn und weis dann anschliesend nicht wies mit der kvb aussieht ob die normal fährt oder ob alles dicht ist wegen den Zügen bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (25. Februar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ralf, ich weis nicht ob ich es morgen schaffe ich melde mich spätestens bis 13 uhr bei dir übers handy weil ich muss morgens arebietn und weis dann anschliesend nicht wies mit der kvb aussieht ob die normal fährt oder ob alles dicht ist wegen den Zügen bis morgen!



Hi Alex,
versuch´s auf jeden Fall... Johannes fährt auch noch mit und ich denke, das wird ´ne schöne Runde morgen...

Bis dann
Grüße


----------



## indian (28. Februar 2006)

Hi Guido und KFLer,

war heute 1,5 h in Eurer nightride Ecke unterwegs...

1. Feststellung: War froh, den Ersatzbomber genommen zu haben
2. Feststellung: Schneelage unterer KF 3-5 cm, ab Forsthaus 5-10 cm, Tütberg 10-15 cm
3. Feststellung: wenig los wie nie

Wenn das so bleibt, habt Ihr morgen echt was vor! Hut ab!

Viele Grüße
Ralf

PS: Hat trotzdem richtig Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Montana (28. Februar 2006)

Hui , das liest sich schon mal ganz gut  Ich habe keinen Ersatzbomber daher werden wir alle absoluten Härtefälle einfach umfahren. Danke Dir Ralf für die Zustandsbeschreibung  Gibt es schon Pläne für Sonntag ?

Grüsse und bis bald hoffentlich 

Guido


EDIT : 

Das Motto des morgigen Zugs ist ja schliesslich :

_"Gedenke Mensch, dass du aus Staub bist, und zum Staub wirst du zurückkehren" _




			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido und KFLer,
> 
> war heute 1,5 h in Eurer nightride Ecke unterwegs...
> 
> ...


----------



## indian (1. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hui , das liest sich schon mal ganz gut  Ich habe keinen Ersatzbomber daher werden wir alle absoluten Härtefälle einfach umfahren. Danke Dir Ralf für die Zustandsbeschreibung  Gibt es schon Pläne für Sonntag ?
> 
> Grüsse und bis bald hoffentlich
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,

werde *auf jeden Fall* am WoE unterwegs sein, nur wann und wo kann ich momentan noch nicht genau sagen...
Hängt ein bisschen von der Planung zu Hause ab.

Grüße
ralf

PS: Hoffe, Ihr seid alle wohlbehalten von heute zurück...
PPS: besorg`Dir einen Ersatzbomber, dann kannst Du wartungsbedingte längere Ausfälle besser auffangen (kann ja ruhig eine gebrauchte "low budget" maschine sein...)


----------



## Montana (12. März 2006)

Hallo B.F. - Sonntagsfahrer  

Ich möchte mich hiermit nochmal ganz herzlich für die geniale Sonntagstour bedanken. Super nette wohlbekannte Mifahrer und Winterkaiserwetter liessen ja Einiges erwarten   

Ralf hat wiedermal sein Schatzkästlein ganz weit geöffnet und uns eine unglaublich schöne MTB Strecke gezeigt. Da waren natürlich ein paar heftige Brocken dabei , wir sollten ja nicht frieren. Die logischerweise folgenden Abfahrten konnte man entweder geniessen   oder in TT Manier herunterjagen. 

Also wer mal richtige tolle MTB Touren rund um Bensberg erleben möchte muss mal am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr am Forsthaus erscheinen. 

*Meine GEKO Streckendaten :*







(der genaue Verlauf bleibt natürlich wieder geheim)

Viele Grüsse und bis zum nächsten Mal

Guido


----------



## indian (12. März 2006)

Guido, nett geschrieben und beschrieben. Vielen Dank für die Auswertung!

Ja, das war genau richtig heute und hat schön gepasst mit den Eisheiligen
Jörg, Ingo und Guido! 

Ich bastele z. Zt. an einem Verbesserungsvorschlag für die Mini-Tools von ToPeak, Sigma und Co.: Ein zusätzlich integrierter Eispickel nebst Reservoir für Enteisungsflüssigkeiten und Kartusche mit Düse für Kleine Flamme.

Na ja, die Bremsen sind jetzt offensichtlich bei allen winterfest. Bei mir werd´ ich f. d. nächste Eiszeit die Züge durchverlegen. Dann kehrt da auch Ruhe ein.
Nochmal Danke für´s Eiskratzen!

Viele Grüße
und
bis bald


----------



## i-men (12. März 2006)

Ja, das war ne echt klasse Tour heute  




Für alle nicht dabeigewesenen die Erklärung für Ralfs Entwicklungsarbeit




Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man Matsch bröckeln kann 

Mehr Fotos hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/11126

Bis bald
Ingo


----------



## indian (13. März 2006)

Kameramann Ingo,

vielen Dank für die Bilder!
Freue mich auf weitere Ausflüge...

Der dritte Abschnitt des letzten Trails war übrigens durch Fäll- und Rückearbeiten unpassierbar, so dass Du Dich vermutlich nur geärgert hättest.

Hoffe, nach abgetrockneter Oberfläche und abgezogenem Harvester wird sich wieder ein passabler Trampelpfad dort einstellen, damit die KFLer ihren Einstieg zurückbekommen!!

Grüße


----------



## hama687 (15. März 2006)

Also falls diesen Sonntag was statt findet bin ich dabei Ich leide schon an erzugserscheinungen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (15. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Also falls diesen Sonntag was statt findet bin ich dabei Ich leide schon an erzugserscheinungen.....



Alex, Du braver Mitstreiter!

Dieses WoE findet bestimmt was statt, weiß nur noch nicht genau wann, da Frau auf Lehrgang.

Melde mich aber beizeiten.

Bis dahin
viele Grüße
und morgen allen KFLern & friends:
--> Viel Spaß!!
Denkt ´dran, so ´ne Stadt ist echt gefährlich


----------



## indian (17. März 2006)

@ Guido und KFLer,

Eure Sightseeing-Tour Berichte lesen sich ja sehr interssant! 
Da werde nächstes mal versuchen, dabei zu sein...

Wenn Ihr vom Nachbarschafts-Thread am Sonntag Lust auf eine vonderstadtaufsland-Tour habt (oder natürlich auch andere Mitfahrer...), dann würd´ ich mich freuen.

Ist verbindungstechnisch etwas Straße dabei, aber trotzdem ganz nett.

Auf bald
Grüße

*PS: Terminbedingt Tour diesmal nachmittags...*


----------



## hama687 (17. März 2006)

800 hm dann muss ich aber mit mottor kommen bin dabei und wenn ich schieben muss


----------



## Schnegge (17. März 2006)

hm 14Uhr30 am Samstag.... 

Bin Morgen früh ab halb zehn für zwei Stündchen im Naafbachtal unterwegs  .
Wenn ich danach noch lebe  und das Wetter schön ist  , häng ich eventuell noch ne Etappe am Forsthaus hinten an  .

Also denn,

evtl. bis morgen

Jörg


----------



## Derk (17. März 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Bin Morgen früh ab halb zehn für zwei Stündchen im Naafbachtal unterwegs




Neid, Neid,Neid  -  meine Anfahrt zum Tal dauert  sooooo lang


----------



## indian (17. März 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> hm 14Uhr30 am Samstag....
> 
> Bin Morgen früh ab halb zehn für zwei Stündchen im Naafbachtal unterwegs  .
> Wenn ich danach noch lebe  und das Wetter schön ist  , häng ich eventuell noch ne Etappe am Forsthaus hinten an  .
> ...



*GROSSES SORRY!!!*

Hatte zwar hier korrekterweise "Sonntag" geschrieben, aber im LMB versehentlich das Datum des Samstags eingetragen.

Also: *Tour ist Sonntag, 14:30 Uhr!*

@Derk und Jörg... Wollte nochmal die Tour fahren, die ihr schonmal mitgemacht habt. (Hatten wir da nicht den Platten bei -273 Grad!?)

@Alex: Sorry, hoffe, Du kannst Sonntag auch...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (17. März 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

ganz große Lust hätte ich schon, übermorgen die Tour  bei wärmeren Temperaturen zu wiederholen.

Das hängt aber davon ab,  ob ich das mit familiären Belangen vereinbaren kann, was ich als eintägiger Strohwitwer jetzt noch nicht weiß.

Wenn ich also am Sonntag rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt mich einfinde fahre ich mit Euch, sonst Ihr ohne mich.

Schönes Wochenende wünscht
Derk


----------



## Schnegge (17. März 2006)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> *GROSSES SORRY!!!*
> 
> Hatte zwar hier korrekterweise "Sonntag" geschrieben, aber im LMB versehentlich das Datum des Samstags eingetragen.
> 
> ...



Schade..

Sonntag bin ich in den seven hills unterwegs  .
Da komm ich aber auch so auf jenuch Höhenmeter  .
Also mit den 0°K kann hinkommen...in meinen Finger war absolut keine Bewegungsenergie mehr nachzuweisen  
=> wat die Physiker mit nem riesen Aufwand nit hinbekommen schaffen wir mit nem Simplen MTB-Schlauchwechsel   

Gruß und viel Spaß am Sonntach,

Jörg


----------



## indian (17. März 2006)

Jörg, Dir viel Spaß im 7gebirge! sowie viele km/hm und *keinen* Plattfuß auf dem Gipfel 

Derk, ich glaub´ ich weiß garnicht mehr wie das ist, im warmen zu fahren...
Übrigens ist die Ville sehr schön mit den ganzen Seen. War Donnerstag mal bei Hammelhetzer zu Besuch. Da fahren wir nochmal zusammen, o.k.?

Grüße


----------



## hama687 (29. April 2007)

wo hatt sich der große chef trailer indien eigentlich hin verschwinden lassen?  

wird mal wieder Zeit für eine Tour von dir bin heiss auf deine Trail kenntnisse


----------



## Marc B (1. Mai 2007)

gibt es am WE ein fahrtreff in bensberg bzw moitzfeld, tütberg usw?


----------

